# G-PRIV Battery Percentage



## xstrid3rx (3/2/17)

Hi All 

So just got a brand new ( well i hope so ) G-priv But the battery % display stays in the red as if the batteries are dead but when plugged in it shows 81 % and charging unplug and goes into red again .

Have I got a defective unit ?

Thanks


----------



## Dietz (3/2/17)

Have you tried the Firmware Upgrade yet?


----------



## xstrid3rx (3/2/17)

Dietz said:


> Have you tried the Firmware Upgrade yet?


Yes I've upgraded to 1.8 and downgrade d to the 1.5


----------



## xstrid3rx (3/2/17)

Nothing guys ?


----------



## Dietz (3/2/17)

No Idea man, your the 1st with this issue n a Gpriv here. 

Why did you downgrade back to 1.5?


----------



## xstrid3rx (3/2/17)

To see if it would possibly solve the issue


----------



## Dietz (3/2/17)

ah okay, No other than that there has not been this yet.
Did you buy it new? I would Recommend taking it back to the shop you got it from?


----------

